# what kind of drills do yall use ?



## ryanapplequist (Sep 19, 2009)

i have a dewalt 18v lithium ion drill/driver/hammer drill. i love it lots of power and i got it at a steal for $170 brand new with the case 2 batterys and the charger at the local pawn shop. never had a problem with it yet but if one of those burns out its $140 to replace.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

i like the dewalts myself, but I am using the old school batteries.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I just jumped off the DeWalt bandwagon and got an 18v Makita.


----------



## ryanapplequist (Sep 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I just jumped off the DeWalt bandwagon and got an 18v Makita.


 hows it working out for you ?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

ryanapplequist said:


> hows it working out for you ?


The jury is still out. I've only charged the batteries twice so far. If the batteries keep their power, I'd say it'll be a good drill. But I won't pass judgement for at least till April or so.


----------



## ryanapplequist (Sep 19, 2009)

it that the lithium batteries ?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

ryanapplequist said:


> it that the lithium batteries ?


Yes.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> i like the dewalts myself, but I am using the old school batteries.


 Same here.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

The pop up ads at the bottom of this page seems to be reading what we are talking about :shifty:

There was just an ad for Dewalt drills


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> The pop up ads at the bottom of this page seems to be reading what we are talking about :shifty:
> 
> There was just an ad for Dewalt drills


Use Firefox with "no script" and "add blocker" and you wont have that problem.


----------



## ryanapplequist (Sep 19, 2009)

wow im looking at the dewalt drill ad right now. thats crazy


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

Dewalt played it smart, they made the new Li-ion fit old XRPs.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> The pop up ads at the bottom of this page seems to be reading what we are talking about :shifty:
> 
> There was just an ad for Dewalt drills





ryanapplequist said:


> wow im looking at the dewalt drill ad right now. thats crazy


They're called Google Ads. They are based on what the page content is. If this was a forum for doctors, you'd see medical equipment ads.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I use an axe or a chainsaw to make holes. No drill required. :no:


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Bosch 18v Compact Tough NiCad


----------



## r_merc (Jul 5, 2008)

*Milwakee*

I use the Milwakee 28V System. I event have the 28V Angle Drill.


----------



## redsox98 (Oct 16, 2009)

Got rid of Dewalt started having alot of problems. I went with Rigid about a year ago. Similar speed to Dewalt better power and best of all LIFETIME warranty even on batteries that is worth the price alone.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

redsox98 said:


> Got rid of Dewalt started having alot of problems. I went with Rigid about a year ago. Similar speed to Dewalt better power and best of all LIFETIME warranty even on batteries that is worth the price alone.


 
Maybe things have changed over the past several years, but many moons ago I worked with a lot of guys who bought Rigid based solely on the lifetime warranty. One coworker had his drill in the repair shop about every three weeks. After six months of that nonsense, he got something else.



Peter D said:


> I use an axe or a chainsaw to make holes. No drill required. :no:


I am the ultimate rat. I just_ nibble_ a hole.


----------



## ryanapplequist (Sep 19, 2009)

r_merc said:


> I use the Milwakee 28V System. I event have the 28V Angle Drill.


 I used to have the milwakee 18v litium. I didnt care for it at all. Not enough power and terrible battery life. I have liked the rigid the few times i have used them. Vintage ive never used bosch. How is it ?


----------



## redsox98 (Oct 16, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Maybe things have changed over the past several years, but many moons ago I worked with a lot of guys who bought Rigid based solely on the lifetime warranty. One coworker had his drill in the repair shop about every three weeks. After six months of that nonsense, he got something else.
> 
> 
> I have had a batt need to get replaced but other than that been happy here.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I use an axe or a chainsaw to make holes. No drill required. :no:


Chainsaw...good choise. Nothing more fun than scaring the sout of a framer.
View attachment 2159


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I have the Bosch Brute Tough 18 volt NiCD Hammer Drill.

Plenty of speed _and_ power, at the sacrifice of battery life, however.

Fortunately they charge in 30 minutes.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm old school and prefer 120 v corded drills when the hole required is larger than the stated battery drill capacity.:whistling2:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

John said:


> I'm old school and prefer 120 v corded drills when the hole required is larger than the stated battery drill capacity.:whistling2:


My dad gave me a made in Canada Makita 120v corded and let me tell you - I love that drill. Its a stud.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

nolabama said:


> My dad gave me a made in Canada Makita 120v corded and let me tell you - I love that drill. Its a stud.


My dad still has the first drill he ever owned. A 1955 Rockwell.


----------



## ryanapplequist (Sep 19, 2009)

480 does that thing still work ?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

ryanapplequist said:


> 480 does that thing still work ?


Damn straight it does. It's on it's bazillionth cord, though.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

dewalt and ridgid!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

Just picked up one of those 12v ridgid mini drills. So far i really like it


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

nice! is it heavy?


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

2.2lbs, its not too bad at all, i had it chuck down in my pouch all day running emt


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

r_merc said:


> I use the Milwakee 28V System. I event have the 28V Angle Drill.


I had that for several months and gotta say its easily the best set of cordless tools I've ever used. Hell even the circular saw could do a decent amount of work.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Mike_586 said:


> I had that for several months and gotta say its easily the best set of cordless tools I've ever used. Hell even the circular saw could do a decent amount of work.


Lucky you. Mine was crap from jump street. I really should not say that, but thats how I really feel about that drill. For the money I put up for the drill it should perform as a corded 5.5 amp drill. Is that to much to ask for a drill that I payed almost 500 bucks for? I bought this drill the week it came out on the market and the only thing I can say that I really like is the battery gauge. Its heavy, but that's something I am willing to live with if it performed as well as a corded.


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

r_merc said:


> I use the Milwakee 28V System. I event have the 28V Angle Drill.


I use Milwaukee V28, too. I have the drill/driver, Sawzall and rotary hammer.


----------



## Brosc (Jun 21, 2009)

Boss just got me an m18 Milwaukee combo kit. Ive only had it for a couple of weeks but i like it so far.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

480sparky said:


> My dad still has the first drill he ever owned. A 1955 Rockwell.


Looks like a 1956 model to me.


----------



## hallie (Nov 10, 2009)

r_merc said:


> I use the Milwakee 28V System. I event have the 28V Angle Drill.


i have the same. full kit. radio and all
(awesome radio but its a shame it isnt a battery charger aswell like the DeWalt)..

great gear.. ive even got the wet and dry vacuum that uses the same batteries..


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

drsparky said:


> Looks like a 1956 model to me.


Can't be. The '56 had only 6 slots at the rear of the motor housing. :laughing:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

In '57 they started putting on tail fins.


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

I use the ryobi 18 volt set.
Cheap and disposable


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

heavysparky said:


> I use the ryobi 18 volt set.
> Cheap and disposable


Yeah, I have to admit I'm finding it harder and harder to justify my Bosch's compared to those.

At least I have a 3 year warranty on them.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Was on the Dewalt train forever, but needed the hammer option on the cordless so I got the Milwaukee 18volt. Good drill. Milwaukee has alwasy been the shiznit. Need an electric one now; old house work will smoke a cordless when boring through wall plates and such. Hell one of those hog drills would be awesome too. Bought a combo Makita hammer drill/grinder once at HD for maybe $120? Hammer drill got smoked soon after, drilling through old house wall plates that like to turn to steel after 70 odd years.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> Was on the Dewalt train forever, but needed the hammer option on the cordless so I got the Milwaukee 18volt. Good drill. Milwaukee has alwasy been the shiznit. Need an electric one now; old house work will smoke a cordless when boring through wall plates and such. Hell one of those hog drills would be awesome too. Bought a combo Makita hammer drill/grinder once at HD for maybe $120? Hammer drill got smoked soon after, drilling through old house wall plates that like to turn to steel after 70 odd years.


Those old houses require a corded drill. I don't think any cordless has enough "oomph" for those iron hard joists and studs.

I rehabed a 3 story, 100 year old house a few years back. Dulled 3 brand new greenlee naileaters.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I like using a hole hawg with a 7/8 bit for new construction, We use dewalts at work and I think I just tore the clutch out of one yesterday. Forward is fine but reverse just loosens up the chuck no matter what. I personally have a makita lithium ion and while it might not be good for the drill my time hopefully is worth more to me to sacrifice a drill every year or two rather than drag a right angle drill and a cord in an attic everytime.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MF Dagger said:


> ........ and I think I just tore the clutch out of one yesterday. Forward is fine but reverse just loosens up the chuck no matter what. ..........


The clutch and chuck are two totally seperate items. This is like saying having low air pressure in your tires keeps your headlights from working.


----------



## modified electric (Oct 29, 2009)

I use to use ridigd had the whole set up cir saw sawsall hammer drill impact drill radio even had the 12v mini 8 batt. im a month all my batterys were no good (some I had a few years some a few months old) so now dewalt for now


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

heavysparky said:


> I use the ryobi 18 volt set.
> Cheap and disposable


I have the lithium ryobi 18volt cordless drill and sawzall and it aint bad. Probably get killed for this but yes, the sawzall is better than a dewalt. no joke, try one.:thumbup:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

modified electric said:


> I use to use ridigd had the whole set up cir saw sawsall hammer drill impact drill radio even had the 12v mini 8 batt. im a month all my batterys were no good (some I had a few years some a few months old) so now dewalt for now


I thought Ridgid had a lifetime guarantee?
My friend took his drill in for a new trigger, and was given 2 new batteries no charge.


----------



## modified electric (Oct 29, 2009)

only if you sent the warrenty info in then it is good I was stupid and did not


----------



## ryanapplequist (Sep 19, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> I have the lithium ryobi 18volt cordless drill and sawzall and it aint bad. Probably get killed for this but yes, the sawzall is better than a dewalt. no joke, try one.:thumbup:


 i used my buddy ryobi lithium drill it worked pretty good. no expierence with the sawzall though.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Damn straight it does. It's on it's bazillionth cord, though.


Changing the cord ,but using the original male dead front plug?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> Changing the cord ,but using the original male dead front plug?


 
I have no clue. It's older than I am.

And I won't way I'm old, but when God said, "Let there be light", I was wiring the factory He used for light bulbs.:laughing:


----------



## fraydo (Mar 30, 2009)

modified electric said:


> only if you sent the warrenty info in then it is good I was stupid and did not


I didn't send my info in but didn't get charged when i got the trigger replaced on my rigid 24V. Got the batteries exchanged too. I like the power of it but the recip saw eats up too much juice. Overall I like it except the drill gets to heavy if you're using it all day.


----------



## McCaa (Sep 3, 2009)

I am in this same dilemma. I have always used Dewalt. This last year, all my batteries, died, my radio fell of the roof of my van and was destroyed (don't ask it was stupid), my impact broke the nose cone off, my 1/2 drill, the clutch finally went out and my sawzall still works but, as mentioned above, I have no batteries left.

SO, I bought a green Ryobi Drill and Impact kit 12 months ago and have been using my cord Miwaukee sawzall. I have ran the crap out of both drill and impact. I constantly drill 1" holes (wood, metal, etc) with the drill and I use the impact on everything. I just broke the handle in half on my impact but after some tight super 33 wraps on the handle, its still working.

However, its time to get a new set and I have been looking at the new Miwaukee M18 lithium series and also the new Lithium Makita series.

I'm so confused. Both are very good but... For those that own the Miwaukee lithium series and also the Lithium Makita, how are the batteries holding up? Weight vs. power on both?

I do like the Miwaukee product because it has the compact wet/dry vac which I would use alot.
Anything helps at this point.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I use two daily, they both work well. the angle one is good for tight spaces and as a cordless screwdriver. The other is also a hammer drill. I prefer Milwalkee or Hilti but these belong to the company, Makita seems to be built well and I have not had any problems.


----------



## fillmorr (Nov 22, 2009)

I like dewalt and ryodi and i do not like craftsman brand worked for a company that had sets i realy didnt like them


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I use the new Ryobi Li-ion stuff. For the price , you can't beat it. I have the 12v and the 18v. For drilling in studs, I sill use corded stuff. I have the Dewalt corded drill with the auger bit. I'm off the cordless Dewalt bandwagon thats for sure.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

I just threw my Milwaukee M18 drill/driver out because both batteries shorted out. I got on the phone with my electrical supply and they would not warranty the batteries even though I still had the original receipt. In my opinion the M18 line sucks.

And a few months ago my Bosch burned up, and my dads old Hitachi (back when they were solid lime green colored, and still good) finally will not take a charge anymore. 

So I was at Sears this morning getting the 19.2 Craftsman Li-Ion for $69.99.
I also got the replacement 3yr warranty, so If it is junk Ill get another one out of it.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

electro916 said:


> I just threw my Milwaukee M18 drill/driver out because both batteries shorted out. I got on the phone with my electrical supply and they would not warranty the batteries even though I still had the original receipt. In my opinion the M18 line sucks.
> 
> And a few months ago my Bosch burned up, and my dads old Hitachi (back when they were solid lime green colored, and still good) finally will not take a charge anymore.
> 
> ...


Your supply house is lame. The M18 batteries have a 5 year warranty. Milwaukee will replace a defective M18 battery. I had one go bad last summer and I sent it in and they sent me a replacement in about 10 days no questions asked. Other than the one battery going bad(out of seven I own) I have had nothing but good things to say about the M18 system and believe me, I have pushed the envelope with the drill and Sawzall.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

amptech said:


> Your supply house is lame. The M18 batteries have a 5 year warranty. Milwaukee will replace a defective M18 battery. I had one go bad last summer and I sent it in and they sent me a replacement in about 10 days no questions asked. Other than the one battery going bad(out of seven I own) I have had nothing but good things to say about the M18 system and believe me, I have pushed the envelope with the drill and Sawzall.


Man I thought that too but they said only the tool has the warranty. Wow I just tossed a good drill and 2 bad batteries.


----------



## Electric Bill (Nov 13, 2009)

Just got 2 new FREE M-18 Hi Cap batteries last week, the old ones were over a year old and beat to a pulp. They replaced them no questions asked, not even a receipt.

Bill


----------



## woodhouse (Nov 28, 2009)

hm i thought dewalt kinda fell off, i was never impressed with their tools, they do make a sweet radio tho! i got a 18v lithium milwalkee 4 pack over a year ago, the drill/flashlight/sawzall/impact gun all get used on a daily basis and its still going strong, what sold me on milwalkee is the built in battery meter on the batteries, it is awesome, how many times have u grabbed a battery got up on the ladder only to find out it was dead after a minute of drilling! i love these tools! got it on a closeout sale cause it came with a hard case not the soft, but i got it for $400


----------



## McCaa (Sep 3, 2009)

well, I pulled the trigger and ordered a new Makita 9 PC kit today. This kit had all the tools I wanted for what I do. In addition, while I was going broke, I bought a new bandsaw. I didn't really need the bandsaw because 85% of my business is service work. Nonetheless, I talked to my accountant today and he said I needed to spend some money or I was going to have to pay taxes this year, so that helped out some some (still have to dop another $3,500 on something else though). 
DOWN SIDE:
Makita doesn't have a decent portable and small wet/dry vac so I still need to figure that out but I'm thinking I might just buy one of the small $50 vacs at lowes and plug it into my inverter on my van to run it.

So, I should have it next week and we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I just started to switch to the Makita LXT. I got a black and white compact hammer drill kit at HD on black friday. I plan on getting a combo kit with another drill, a sazall, impact, grinder, and posibly a circular saw and work light, but I really wanted atleast one compact because of the 15 minute charge.


----------



## Johnpaul (Oct 2, 2008)

We used the Milwaukee NiCad powered 18v drills but ended up having all the batteries rebuilt within a year so we wanted to replace them with lithium-ion powered models for all the trucks. We did some experimenting with a Makita LXT, DeWalt DCD970, Milwaukee M18 2611, and Hitachi DV18DL drills boring through Advantech and Sturd-I 1-1/8" thick subflooring and 7/8" MDF, stucco and Hardi siding over 5/8" OSB sheathing. I learned a lot from using these drills and bi-metal holes saws, augers, self feed bits, and new large gullet hole cutters. First the choice of the hole cutter is a lot more important than which drill you use. A modern TCT large gullet hole cutter (Milwaukee Big Hawg, Blue Boar TCT or Bosch TCHS) can cut a 2-1/8" hole through 1-1/8" subflooring in 4 seconds while it takes 8x as long with a self feed bit, is impossible to do with an auger bit, and a new Lenox bi-metal takes nearly a minute and burns the wood and drains the battery after only a couple holes. Unlike a cord drill running off line current cordless drill batteries are designed to provide power at a specified rate over time. Rapid draining reduces the available power from the battery and turns the cell power into heat - which is not good for lithium-ion batteries in particular which can literally go up in flames. The Milwaukee M18 has a touchy overload setup that requires a gradual increase in power or it cuts current to the motor and LED repeatedly. The Hitachi and Makita also cut out a lot on tough jobs, much more so than the Milwaukee and DeWalt drills, and this wastes a lot of time as well as being a bit aggravating. The best drill for every thing we could throw at it was the DeWalt DCD970 with its 3-speed gearbox. The intermediate range of the DCD970 provides a torque and power balance that provides for smooth continuous cutting whether we were boring a 4" hole in stucco or brick and OSB sheathing, Hardie siding with OSB, or 1-1/8" thick subflooring. The DeWalt drill could easily tackle a 6-1/4 hole (with a Blue Boar TCT hole cutter) in Stud-I and Advantech OSB subflooring. This drill is rated, like the Milwaukee M18 for a maximum hole saw size of 2-1/8" in wood and yet all the drills we tested could bore 4-5/8" diameter in subflooring using one of the Blue Boar TCT large gullet hole cutters. I have used the DeWalt DCD970 with a Hole Pro adjustable hole cutter to make 9" holes in 5/8" thick plywood so using the right hole cutter makes all the difference in the world. I am convinced that 3 speed gearboxes are key to getting the full potential out of a cordless drill and that manufacturer's torque specs are not all that important as an indicator of actual performance on the job. The higher RPM's of the middle setting gives the hole cutter more mass and more bite and yet does not overwhelm the drill which would be the case with the highest setting and would cause the overload protection to kick in and the drill motor to cut out. Ridgid has drills with 4-speed gearboxes but they provide a low low range that is of little use with a cordless drill and no real advantage over the DeWalt drills with the 3-speed gearboxes. I was a bit slow to appreciate that a battery powered drill is a different beast than the old cord drills and my hole saws and self feed bits need to be retired like my grandpa. Just wish the guys at Hole Pro would come up with a new auger bit designed for cordless drills.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Johnpaul said:


> We used the Milwaukee NiCad .............or cordless drills.


 
Why did that seem like on big advertisment? :001_huh:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Why did that seem like on big advertisment? :001_huh:


_On_ big advertisement? :001_huh:


----------



## Brosc (Jun 21, 2009)

Milwaukee M18 set.

Happy with it so far. :thumbsup:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I personally liked the new mini drills. The Millwaukee m12 set is nice.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

Brosc said:


> Milwaukee M18 set.
> 
> Happy with it so far. :thumbsup:





captkirk said:


> I personally liked the new mini drills. The Millwaukee m12 set is nice.


I've got both of those at home and had the 28V kit (belonged to the company), that had to be the first cordless circular saw I ever thought was worthwhile. I really miss the 28V kit....

So far I've had nothing but good experiences with Milwaukee, though I have minor issues with my older M12 driver, I've used it pretty hard and I'm surprised I haven't killed it yet. That little thing is a powerhouse when you consider its size.

I'm still impressed by the work I get out of one battery on a tool that weighs less than all the screw drivers I used to carry. Just the M12 and 6" bits for the bulk of what I need to do.


----------



## BedHead (Dec 28, 2009)

*milwakee*

i also jumped off the dewalt band wagon as well. i just got the Milwakee 12v lithium ion set...Its the drill/driver, impact gun, hackzall, and flash light, 3 batteries and the charger for $270.. i love this set of tools and i plan on getting the milwakee 18v or 28v set at some point.


----------



## rivermanchris (Dec 27, 2009)

r_merc said:


> I use the Milwakee 28V System. I event have the 28V Angle Drill.



I have the same setup, I also like the Milwaukee D handle!


----------

